# 2 KPers meet in Gurgaon, India!



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Namaste. What a beautiful day this one turned out to be. I met a fellow KPer Sarla, who is visiting India from the USA. It was like meeting a family member!! We had so much to talk about. I made a shawl especially to commemorate this occasion  . Hope she likes it. Love and Light to all.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Wonderful! And I know she'll love that beautiful shawl.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

How very exciting.........


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

The JOY shows in your faces.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Coolest. Thing. Ever.!!! Thanks so much for sharing your story and pictures. Love the shawl!!! You made my day!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it .A small world .


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is lovely, and your shawl is very pretty.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!
It's a very nice photo of you both, and the shawl you made for her is beautiful


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

very sweet of you to make her a shawl, I am sure she will treasure it. Great photo!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

awe.... so sweet!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

How wonderful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome ! Look like you both had a great time together..Beautiful shawl. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What a wonderful sharing experience!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

How lovely and thanks for sharing the experience. 

The shawl is very pretty


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice. The shawl and the meeting. Love KP!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

wonderful - :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

so wonderful. we kpers are a good and kind people


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

How exciting to get to meet another KP friend. The shawl you made is lovely. I'm sure she really liked it.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

What fun! I'm sure Sarla would have loved the shawl you gifted her, it is so pretty. Where do you ever find the time?? I loved dong the criss cross scarf that Sarla had done last year. It is a favourite project for quick gifts.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

How exciting for both of you!! She will definately love the shawl!


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

How wonderful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so wonderful. I know she'll cherish that shawl.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Namaste, Ranji....These are the things that make memories !


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Very nice job and so nice for you two to meet .My granddaughter is moving to Delhi in March .


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Ginka said:


> Very nice job and so nice for you two to meet .My granddaughter is moving to Delhi in March .


Namaste Ginka. Please PM me your email and I will send you my number. She can get in touch with me. Tell her I'll help out in any way needed. Love and Light.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Ranji, how wonderful and how sweet of you to gift your new friend with such a beautiful shawl.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That's incredible that you got to meet! :-D


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I love your greeting to all of us KPers. Not just "love", but "Love and Light". Beautiful - what a great thought.

so, Love and Light to you too.


----------

